# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  April 2015 Entry - Volcanic Temple

## Jaxilon

Lots to do yet but this will make me work harder if I commit.  So here goes. 

The idea is a view into a volcano and the tunnels leading to it's interior. I don't mean to be doing a similar entry to waldonrate but i already had my references collected when he posted. Besides, you can never have to many volcanoes, can you?

Like i said i have some work to do to make things stand out like i want. As usual I'm up against a deadline instead of starting early but that's just how life is sometimes.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## arsheesh

A promissing start.  Looks like you've got the bulk of the work completed already.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## a.coldyham

That looks really nice. I like the way it's pulled out of the landscape as a big square

----------


## Ilanthar

Very nice map so far, with a very particular style. The thumb picture makes me think of a nice tree stump  :Wink: .

----------


## Bogie

Fantastic Jax!  Very dramatic looking!

----------


## Chashio

> ... The thumb picture makes me think of a nice tree stump .


That makes me want to draw an interior view of a tree town for small tree-dwelling creatures with fuzzy little moss-like eyebrows.  :Smile:  Don't have time though.

That's a great beginning Jax (or a middle for that matter)!

----------


## Jaxilon

Thanks guys, I agree with the tree thing.

----------


## Jaxilon

Update. Mostly Working on the 3d  look and changing the color of the mountain. Need to finish the hallways next. Going to be down to the wire I think.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ChickPea

Wow, this looks great. Looking forward to seeing what comes next.

----------


## waldronate

See? I told you that you'd do a better job at it.

----------


## Ilanthar

Excellent, I really like the new color.

----------


## Sapiento

Looks great!

----------


## Jaxilon

step by step..I think i will use this font.

OH! And goats....gotta have goats!  

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Abu Lafia

Wonderful entry Jaxilon! Can only agree with Bogie that you created a great dramatic atmosphere. Is the drawing and colouring done completely digitally or is it "hybrid" like in some of your other work? And: Yay goats!  :Wink:

----------


## Jaxilon

It's all digital this time and thanks. 

Now I just need to get the rest of the labels done and any final touch ups before I run out if time.

----------


## Jaxilon

Few more things done but my tablet needs to recharge and it's having issues so I'm taking a break. I hope to put the final touches on tomorrow night late before midnight but I might get back to it later tonight.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Jaxilon

This is probably the last update unless I see something I just can't live with. I've gotta work tomorrow and will only have any time for this in the late evening so I'll call this done.

### Winner ###

----------


## tainotim

Great work Jaxilon! I really love the overall style.  A very intriguing cut-away.  And the font for the labels fits perfectly!   :Smile: 

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------

